# Jailbreak on 9.03



## Ayranman (Jan 4, 2022)

Could anyone tell me how to jailbreak my PS4 on Firmware 9.03 ?
Or how to downgrade it ?


----------



## urherenow (Jan 4, 2022)

You can’t.

unless you used hardware to backup your system + hdd on that previous firmware, and flash it back. Otherwise, you would have to wait for a new exploit, then pray someone figures out how to QA-flag a PS4. THEN you could downgrade, but then it would be a moot point.


----------



## linuxares (Jan 4, 2022)

At this very moment 9.00 is the highest firmware for jailbreaking.


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 4, 2022)

Sony makes sure the latest firmware is NEVER exploited. Maybe in 6 months to a year that firmware will be exploited (or possibly longer) if you don't want to wait sell it and buy one on 9.0 or lower.


----------



## Ayranman (Jan 4, 2022)

Thanks, since this isn' completely my PS4 ,I'll wait.


----------



## KuntilanakMerah (Jan 5, 2022)

Ayranman said:


> Could anyone tell me how to jailbreak my PS4 on Firmware 9.03 ?
> Or how to downgrade it ?


sell on ebay
buy new jailbroken ps4


----------



## salmanateeq (Jan 19, 2022)

Isnt it possible to install a brand new HDD in ps4 and then flash 9.00 as the starting firmware? Sure we wont be able to use any of our backups but the console will be jailbroken, no?


----------



## MeteK (Jan 19, 2022)

salmanateeq said:


> Isnt it possible to install a brand new HDD in ps4 and then flash 9.00 as the starting firmware? Sure we wont be able to use any of our backups but the console will be jailbroken, no?


No. Life isn't as simple ....


----------



## Milenko (Jan 19, 2022)

salmanateeq said:


> Isnt it possible to install a brand new HDD in ps4 and then flash 9.00 as the starting firmware? Sure we wont be able to use any of our backups but the console will be jailbroken, no?


If that was possible then what would be the point of all the security updates


----------



## Ayranman (Jan 20, 2022)

Yes, I and many others have to wait for hackers, to finally debug 9.03


----------



## Spider_Man (Feb 21, 2022)

People saying or even thinking installing a new hdd would be possible, your firmware isn't located on your hdd, its flashed to the main board.

Unless you made a tool to fix onto the board to flash the old firmware which isnt as simple as that then you could downgrade.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 23, 2022)

Firmware is probably located in the core os, which I'm pretty sure is the dev partition.  Based on what I know about it, I think it's located in the sflash, then maybe handled by the scecore.self.


----------



## Ashura66 (Feb 28, 2022)

Jayinem said:


> Sony makes sure the latest firmware is NEVER exploited. Maybe in 6 months to a year that firmware will be exploited (or possibly longer) if you don't want to wait sell it and buy one on 9.0 or lower.


Actually according to the site wololo, the webkit exploit has not been patched even on 9.04. 9.50 ALLEGEDLY patched it but jury's still out on that one.


----------

